# New to pigeons



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

About three weeks ago we brought home two baby pigeons with the intention of weening them and finding them a home. Instead we have fallen in love with them and they are staying with us. Their names are Winston and Trafalgar. They were wild but imprinted on me and readily bottle fed from the moment I had them. Winston is grey with black and Trafalgar is darker with waves of white on his head and lower back. Trafalgar also has to two whiite feathers on each wing that look like racing stripes. Winston had a hurt leg but it almost healed. We have no idea how he might have hurt it. They have both had the necessary health checks and are otherwise very healthy. They were very under weight but we fixed that. They are both very sweet and just want to hang out. They stressed our other birds at first but now they seem to have adapted. The hardest to come around was our house sparrow Mothra. The pigeons like the top of her cage and she is territorial. The other night she tried to start a fight but Winston just ignored her and turned around. She must think of it as a victory because she has been fine with them since. We have a very interesting flock. I have been doing a lot of reading but any advice is appreciated.

Take care,

Jessica


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Not sure what type of advice your are looking for but I love those names. Is there any meaning to Trafalgar and Mothra? It is easy to fall in love with the little guys, heck I have a problem letting go of the older ones.
If you have anything specific in mind there's alot of info that has already been posted. If not, I'm sure someone will be on the board to help you out.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

We named our pigeons after our trip to London. Trafalgar Square is the only place in London where feeding pigeons is encouraged. The sell seed just like Mary Poppins. As soon as you step away from the booth you are covered. I had at least 10 landed all trying to get to a little cup of seed. A very cool experience. We were told that the statue of Winston Churchill has a slight electrical charge to prevent pigeons from landing keeping the statue clean and it was very clean. We like that both names share a London pigeon fact. Mothra comes from the Godzilla movies. We have a starling who needed company late in baby bird season. There is a center that lets people adopt birds that are non natives and non releasable. We got a call about a sparrow since another starling hadn't come in. I wanted it but my husband was reluctant. Because he so nicely let the baby come home with us I decided to name it Godzilla, Zilla for short. The next day another came in and we continued with the movie theme. The names really fit. Our starling is Lucky who is very lucky having survived a broken wing and a respitory infection. Lucky has another starling now named Miracle. She had a severely broken wing (in two places) and a injured knee cap. The center said she would never fly so I named her Miracle. We took her to the vet who could do nothing without risk and no guarantee. He said she would never fly. On Halloween I opened her door to give fresh water and she flew out of the cage. She flies very well and is even learning that if she flies into the cage at the end of out time she doesn't get touched. She is our Miracle girl. We used to have a hobby room but now it is the bird room. Soon it will be an indoor aviary and our guest room will become the hobby room. We are going to have to worry about sparrow and pigeon birth control because our flock is full but we love each of them dearly. Sorry for such a long answer but it doesn't take much for me to brag about my babies.

Take care,

Jess


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome*

A hearty welcome to Pigeon Talk ! You seem to be very devoted to your new babies and they are very lucky to have you. It is interesting how you have a sparrow and starlings as well, quite an integrated group you have there.  

That was a nice couple of postings.Thanks for sharing.

As Kippy earlier suggested, there is much useful information and "stickys" for you to research and read.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jessica,

Thank you for sharing your story of the baby pigeons and I'm glad you have fallen in love with them and are keeping them. I'm sure they are happy to have found you too.

Glad you are enjoying the pigeons and hope you will continue to share with us.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have quite a gang there. How wonderful you offered all those sweeties a home, love and care they deserve.
Bless you.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jess, welcome. You are a great person to take these non-releasable birds in, and I'm happy you have discovered the joys of having pigeons. There is nothing like them. We also have a non-releasable sparrow named Georgia who has been with us 4 years. He is a pistol and gets cranky when our young pigeons land on his cage. I would love to have a starling but fortunately all we raised were releasable. Does yours talk? They are so cute and quirky.

So glad you joined this great forum.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jazicat,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk! Read your adoption post and was happy to hear 
that you'd decided to keep the pijies in your care & they're fitting in w/the 
rest of your flock. 

I thought at the time that it was an outdoor flock, but now I see that you have an unreleasable flock! It's wonderful that you've been able 
to and wanted to help these unreleasables. As you can see I live in Oakland,
I see your in Northern CA and wondered about the center that allows folks to adopt non-releasables? God knows, not so that I can bring any home, lol,
but this is good info to know about on GP!

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Jess, thanks for sharing the story of your interesting flock! Have you read Providence of a Sparrow : Lessons from a Life Gone to the Birds by Chris Chester? Someone on this forum mentioned it a while back and I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Jess, thanks for sharing the story of your interesting flock! Have you read Providence of a Sparrow : Lessons from a Life Gone to the Birds by Chris Chester? Someone on this forum mentioned it a while back and I really enjoyed reading it.


Now try Enslaved By Ducks .. http://www.enslavedbyducks.com/  

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

The center quietly allows adoptions. Unfortunately there is red tape and Fish & Game has told the center not to release certain birds. I volunteer there and have adopted all I can and have helped another get where it needed to be. I am torn by the issue because the center is great at treating over 3000 birds a year but there is a short list of birds that are considered pests and nonreleasable. I am now called if they have a sparrow or starling because I have the time to try and place them. They really try and find homes and do in most cases but don't advertise it. Lucky is a great mimic but hasn't spoken english but he is only 4 months and they usually talk later if at all. He is very good at mimicing the sparrows. Miracle is still getting used to us and is an adult so I don't think she will but who knows. She has just started to sing after over a month with us. I am glad to have all of them and it is so cool that they have formed a flock. I think having two of each kind is a good balance but boy do I clean cages often .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I imagin you are very busy with your bird "chores"! It is a challenge just cleaning my single pigeons cages.He has a set up outside and one inside.But, it is worth it...He is worth it!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

All of my birds have a unique personality and it is interesting to watch the difference in species and personalities. 

I have been reading all of your stickies/posts and have a few questions:

My babies are about 41 days old. Will they molt again or keep their feathers until summer?

When will they start to coo? Trafalgar seemed to a little when we got them but they now only make a highter pitched call. 

Do you use the garlic/ACV everyday and make it once a week or just offer it once a week?

I just got a nice basket for them today. Winston likes it but Trafalgar wants to sleep perched. Do you think they should have their own baskets? 

Is there any way to find out their sexes without waiting for an egg or DNA testing?

I want to thank everyone for their responses and encouragement. Reading all of your posts has been wonderful. Nothing beats people with experience when you need information and you are all so caring to share it. I am sorry if the questions seem silly but I don't believe there is a stupid question. I figure the more I learn the better home the pidgies get.

Thanks again,

Jessica


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi again,

Pigeons basically molt in the fall and late Spring,at least mine did and good grief did he make a mess. During the rest of the year he may loose some plumes and that is normal. 

As they mature, and it will be soon, they will coo up a storm especially if they are happy and settled in.

As far as garlic is concerned, I read Trees sticky posting on garlic. I gave mine some twice a week when he was in the peak of his molting to help with his stress. I suggest you read her Garlic thread.

As far as the basket, yeah, I think their own personal basket would be appreciated. My Tooter just loves his. I placed a soft cloth insert and shreadded paper from the office in it and that maked it comfy and secure.

Here are a couple of links for you.One on mouting and the other one on determining their sex. Your little ones may be too young still.As they get a little older their personalities may give you some hints.

http://www.feathered-follies.com/what_is_moulting.htm

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9978


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Victor, Thank you for the advice and thread. Both were extremely helpful.

I think the loose poop was from too much grit and it is now back to normal. I took the pidgies to the vet anyway today. I wanted to make sure they were healthy and they are. Both were perfect angels and calmly allowed the exam. No flapping or fussing. Their weight is good, feathers are glossy and all else is great. Our vet thought they were a very nice pair of pigeons and I am very pleased. They were both very happy to be home and immediately started preening. Tomarrow they will get a bath. Thanks to everyone for all you advice and help.


----------

